# hi, anyone remmeber me?



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i was "Celeste" on the old forums. i didn't post a ton though.

just thought i'd let you know whats going on with my fishies.

i'm setting up a 10 gallon freshwater. so far its got 4 glowlight tetras and a mystery apple snail. its still cycling though, but almost finished. i'm in the middle of my nitrite spike and water changing like crazy to keep the levels down. 

once its cycled, i plan to add a blue neon dwarf gourami, and perhaps a 5th glowlight tetra.

oh, i also got a new crowntail betta. his tail is injured though, like part of it got ripped off, but its healed and looks like it may be trying to grow back in.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I think I remember your ID. I wasn't very active at that time...it was like 5-6 months ago, right? 

Welcome back.

I actually don't know if changing water like crazy really helps...that takes bacteria out and makes the process longer. But good luck to you on that one.
I'm still fiddling with my parameters and the tank has been running for 5 months. It's still showing nitrItes, which is annoying as the devil since I haven't been overfeeding.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey!! Welcome back!! Glad to see that you made it! Were you in the process of a move or am I just dreaming? Things have changed alot since you've been gone we now have the new chat feature and the profiles and articles :-D


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Sure, Celeste from WA

We talked yesterday, don't you remember?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

WB celeste!


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

mlefev said:


> I actually don't know if changing water like crazy really helps...that takes bacteria out and makes the process longer.



the bacteria dont float in the water, they grow on hard, smooth surfaces, like in the filter. i have to do water changes to keep the nitrites low, since any nitrite reading stresses the fish, so i have to keep it as low as possible.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

You got that kinda wrong too celeste. Bacteria grow best in filter floss as far as I know, which is the white or blue (could be other colors too) fluffy stuff in your filter. But anyways welcome back!


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

think about how tiny bacteria are. to them, the filter floss is a hard, smooth surface.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

they grow on any surface. smooth or rough. "rough" just provides more surface area.

they grow best in your filter not because of the material its made out of, but because of location, highest DO (dissolved oxygen levels) in the tank since it is well aerated.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Bacteria grow best on surfaces that have O2 and a high CEC (cation exchange capacity). That being said, it could be your filter, but it could be your substrate. While aerobic bacteria do more work anerobic bacteria allow a tank to live. Bacteria are in the water column but not much. They are on your substrate, your decor, in your filter, on your plants, even on your tank walls. Where the majority live will depend on your type of tank and type of filtration, to say the least.

And yes I do remember you Celeste


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I remember you!
In fact, just a few of weeks ago we were discussing whatever happened to a bunch of people who had vanished.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

i remember you. just out of curiousity, how come you changed your name?


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

i use "Celeste" on everything and i was bored with it.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I remeber you, nice to see you're back


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Welcome back, 
I remember you celeste. I know that you remember me. Somehow people dont forget me. LOL


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Who the hell are you?LOL


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> Who the hell are you?LOL


Now now cichlidman, thats not very nice!!


----------

